# Port installing error



## Wolfeye (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi,
I installed FreeBsd 8 and downloaded ports packages. When try to make install portupgrade package, an error appear: Error code 1, Something related to perl error.

Also: /usr/ports/misc/mc make install - Error code 1 something related to ruby stop in usr/ports/lang/ruby

I have updated ports tree with csup.

Someone please help.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2010)

Error code 1 is just a general error message that tell us nothing. Please post the full error.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 7, 2010)

And use the right forum for questions about ports, and format your posts for readability.


----------

